# Amazon nears debut of original TV shows



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> SANTA MONICA, CALIF.  Amazon is letting viewers help choose its new lineup of TV shows, scuttling a secretive, wasteful process once reserved for Hollywood taste-makers.
> 
> The online retailing giant will let visitors from the U.S, U.K. and Germany watch, rate and critique 14 pilot episodes the company has bankrolled. Viewer comments will help the company decide which shows if any get the green light.


More

(In the last twenty years Network Programming has been abysmal, IMHO, of course, so why not try something different?..)


----------

